# Buzzard Creek wood



## bluesky (Sep 11, 2005)

I just had a run down Buzzard with a couple buddies yesterday (5-6-08), and there are quite a few river-wide strainers situated at potentially really nasty spots, i.e. around blind corners. We didn't have much trouble pulling into microeddies and thrashing through the bushes around them, but higher flows could express-train ya right into 'em (We had probably around 450 cfs running down the creek). Except for the wood it's a great run!


----------



## steven (Apr 2, 2004)

anyone up for a run today? call me or post here. 596 1400


----------

